# veneti, emiliani e romagnoli via..



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

Vi segnalo una mostra davvero leggiadra a Rovigo:

*La Belle Epoque - *Arte in Italia 1880 - 1915
(fino al 13 Luglio 2008)

http://www.palazzoroverella.com/mostra.php


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2008)

*vulvia grazie*

è un mese che ci penso a sta mostra....

quind merita eh


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è un mese che ci penso a sta mostra....
> 
> quind merita eh


Sì, lascia un bel senso di leggerezza! 
Ci sono circa 150 opere di artisti italiani, il più noto è Boldini. Ma ho scoperto un interessante Cavaglieri. Ci sono poi alcuni incantevoli dipinti di Giani.

Poi se vuoi visitare la città ed i dintorni, le cose da vedere sono la "Rotonda" (in città) e Villa Badoer a Fratta Polesine (paese natìo di Giacomo Matteotti).

Poi, se decidessi di passare un w.e. in Polesine non farti mancare assolutamente una gita in bicicletta nel parco del delta del Po (ci sono punti di affitto delle bici) ma in questo caso non lasciare arrivare il caldo perchè le zanzare ti mangiano viva..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(se vuoi avere una panoramica di questi luoghi e della campagna che si perde a vista d'occhio, guardati l'ultimo film di Mazzacurati "La giusta distanza").


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì, lascia un bel senso di leggerezza!
> Ci sono circa 150 opere di artisti italiani, il più noto è Boldini. Ma ho scoperto un interessante Cavaglieri. Ci sono poi alcuni incantevoli dipinti di Giani.
> 
> Poi se vuoi visitare la città ed i dintorni, le cose da vedere sono la "Rotonda" (in città) e Villa Badoer a Fratta Polesine (paese natìo di Giacomo Matteotti).
> ...


 
denghiu' .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

Organizziamo?


----------



## Old Addos (14 Maggio 2008)

*Macchè*

A Rovigo non mi intrigo.


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì, lascia un bel senso di leggerezza!
> Ci sono circa 150 opere di artisti italiani, il più noto è Boldini. Ma ho scoperto un interessante Cavaglieri. Ci sono poi alcuni incantevoli dipinti di Giani.
> 
> Poi se vuoi visitare la città ed i dintorni, le cose da vedere sono la "Rotonda" (in città) e Villa Badoer a Fratta Polesine (paese natìo di Giacomo Matteotti).
> ...



Grazie per aver segnalato questa mostra, me la sarei persa!
Mi piacciono tantissimo le opere di Boldini!
La zona la conosco molto bene e mi fa sempre piacere tornarci.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Organizziamo?


Se si fa...io ci sto!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì, lascia un bel senso di leggerezza!
> Ci sono circa 150 opere di artisti italiani, il più noto è Boldini. Ma ho scoperto un interessante Cavaglieri. Ci sono poi alcuni incantevoli dipinti di Giani.
> 
> Poi se vuoi visitare la città ed i dintorni, le cose da vedere sono la "Rotonda" (in città) e Villa Badoer a Fratta Polesine (paese natìo di Giacomo Matteotti).
> ...


 
la villa " la rotonda" ( villa Capra) è fprse la più famosa a vicenza di Andrea Palladio.

vale la pena però visitare anche le altre opere del  Palladio....oltre le ville anche la basilica palladiana, il teatro olimpico , primo e unico con palcoscenico fisso prospettico........


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> la villa " la rotonda" ( villa Capra) è fprse la più famosa a* vicenza *di Andrea Palladio.
> 
> vale la pena però visitare anche le altre opere del  Palladio....oltre le ville anche la basilica palladiana, il teatro olimpico , primo e unico con palcoscenico fisso prospettico........



Veramente si tratta di Rovigo....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Veramente si tratta di Rovigo....


 
villa la rotonda....detta villa capra è a vicenza.



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Capra_detta_la_Rotonda

http://www.cisapalladio.org/veneto/scheda.php?architettura=67&lingua=i


http://www.vicenzanews.it/a_182_IT_1004_1.html


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> villa la rotonda....detta villa capra è a vicenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si parla di una chiesa!

http://www.imonumenti.it/551/m_3233.html


----------



## Old Cat (18 Maggio 2008)

*no holly*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì, lascia un bel senso di leggerezza!
> Ci sono circa 150 opere di artisti italiani, il più noto è Boldini. Ma ho scoperto un interessante Cavaglieri. Ci sono poi alcuni incantevoli dipinti di Giani.
> 
> *Poi se vuoi visitare la città ed i dintorni, le cose da vedere sono la "Rotonda" (in città) e Villa Badoer a Fratta Polesine (paese natìo di Giacomo Matteotti).*
> ...


 

no holly, si parlava dei dintorni di rovigo come sito della villa la rotonda.

leggi per piacere.

la rotonda non è " in città" di rovigo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2008)

ma certo che è a vicenza.
oltretutto 
*Vicenza, la Città di Andrea Palladio, è stata inserita nella Lista del Patrimonio Mondiale dell'UNESCO in considerazione del valore e del pregio dei beni architettonici palladiani*,


----------



## Old Cat (18 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma certo che è a vicenza.
> oltretutto
> *Vicenza, la Città di Andrea Palladio, è stata inserita nella Lista del Patrimonio Mondiale dell'UNESCO in considerazione del valore e del pregio dei beni architettonici palladiani*,


 
è da tre giorni che cerco di dirglielo


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

Non ho mica capito perchè se *Holly* parla di una mostra a *ROVIGO* e cita una *CHIESA* nei dintorni da visitare che è detta la *ROTONDA*...le si debba dire *che lei doveva intendere una villa* a VICENZA...anch'essa denominata la Rotonda..

Mahhhh!!! 


Bohhhhhh!!!!

Chissààààà!!!
















Holly, io ho inteso a cosa facessi riferimento...e va benissimo come l'hai messa tu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi se qualcuno vuol citare altri riferimenti IN ALTRE CITTA'...se ne prende atto..


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2008)

mi sono fiondata sul palladio ma non intendevo entrare in nessuna disputa, tantomeno con la dolce holly


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Credo che Holly parlasse dalla chiesa della Santa maria del Soccorso... detta La Rotonda... ma potrei dire una gran cazzata...

Aggiunata: Infatti ho visto ora il link ed e' Beata Vergine del Soccorso...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Vi segnalo una mostra davvero leggiadra a Rovigo:*
> 
> *La Belle Epoque - *Arte in Italia 1880 - 1915
> (fino al 13 Luglio 2008)
> ...




Per me si parla della Rotonda di Rovigo.

Se poi Vulvia vuole cortesemente precisare di che Rotonda si tratta, poniamo fine alla querelle!


----------



## Old Cat (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Per me si parla della Rotonda di Rovigo.
> 
> Se poi Vulvia vuole cortesemente precisare di che Rotonda si tratta, poniamo fine alla querelle!


 

quando in veneto parli " della rotonda" si parla solo di una cosa: della villa capra del palladio, detta " la rotonda".


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> quando in veneto parli " della rotonda" si parla solo di una cosa: della villa capra del palladio, detta " la rotonda".


Bene dai continua 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  segnalato...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> quando in veneto parli " della rotonda" si parla solo di una cosa: della villa capra del palladio, detta " la rotonda".



Io sono di Rovigo, e quando a Rovigo parli della Rotonda si intende il Tempio della Beata Vergine del Soccorso.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono di Rovigo, e quando a Rovigo parli della Rotonda si intende il Tempio della Beata Vergine del Soccorso.


 
Ehhhh...ma il tuo mica è veneto VENETO !!!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh...ma il tuo mica è veneto VENETO !!!




Già!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non so perchè mi sono cacciata in questa cosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Già!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io dò sempre ragione alla Holly
per principio e perchè cat mi sta sui coglioni


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

*C'è una Rotonda anche a Rovigo ed è una chesa bellissima*



Holly ha detto:


> *Per me si parla della Rotonda di Rovigo.*
> 
> Se poi Vulvia vuole cortesemente precisare di che Rotonda si tratta, poniamo fine alla querelle!


Avendo visitato la mostra sulla Belle Epoque a *Rovigo*, ho suggerito alcune cose interessanti da vedere in *città di Rovigo*, come appunto la *Rotonda* che è anche detta il _Tempio di_ _Santa Maria del Soccorso_ (ovvero una chiesa, bellissima: http://www.ospitalitalia.it/arte_scheda.php.id.34442/Veneto/RO/Rovigo/La_Rotonda.html) ed alcuni luoghi in provincia di Rovigo, come la Villa Badoer, detta" la Badoera" (http://www.rovigoturismo.it/mod-subjects-viewpage-pageid-5.phtml) a Fratta Polesine (Ro) che è opera di Andrea Palladio ed il parco del delta del Po.
Addos scrivendo "_Rovigo non mi intrigo_" ha citato un vecchio detto veneto che non ricordavo nemmeno più e che comunque testimonia un po' come il polesine, per gli altri veneti, sia una terra dimenticata da Dio.. invece ha un suo fascino particolare, soprattutto paesaggistico, di cui ho voluto rendervi partecipi.

Vicenza che è un piccolo gioiello, rimane piuttosto fuori mano rispetto al polesine e meriterebbe comunque, per chi lo volesse, una gita a parte.
In questo caso, come ha scritto Cat, magnifica è la Villa "La Rotonda" del Palladio, il teatro Olimpico, la Basilica palladiana ed anche la Villa Valmarana "Ai Nani" che contiene stupendi affreschi dei Tiepolo, e molto altro anche nei dintorni (Marostica, Bassano del Grappa, l'Altopiano di Asiago, i colli berici ecc.)..
Conosco benissimo Vicenza e la frequento spesso (soprattutto l'Odeon, Cat saprà cosa intendo).


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono di Rovigo, e quando a Rovigo parli della Rotonda si intende il Tempio della Beata Vergine del Soccorso.


Non sapevo che fossi una corregionale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque a me i rodigini stanno simpatici!


----------



## Old Holly (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non sapevo che fossi una corregionale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sono per parte di madre, inoltre ho sposato un vicentino, per cui direi che al Veneto sono particolarmente legata!!!

Ti ringrazio delle spiegazioni!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono di Rovigo, e quando a Rovigo parli della Rotonda si intende il Tempio della Beata Vergine del Soccorso.


 

nemmeno un po. qui hai torto.

sarà vero per i rovigoti ma in veneto quando si parla di rotonda si intende universalmente villa capra di andrea palladio.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> nemmeno un po. qui hai torto.
> 
> sarà vero per i rovigoti ma in veneto quando si parla di rotonda si intende universalmente villa capra di andrea palladio.


Ma non dire cazzate!... certo che universalmente La Rotonda del Palladio e' piu' conosciuta... ma certo che se la si conosce se ne conosce anche anche l'ubicazione... se scrive La Rotonda a Rovigo che cazzo c'entra quella villa La Rotonda?

Hai preso fischi per fiaschi... fine.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!... certo che universalmente La Rotonda del Palladio e' piu' conosciuta... ma certo che se la si conosce se ne conosce anche anche l'ubicazione... se scrive La Rotonda a Rovigo che cazzo c'entra quella villa La Rotonda?
> 
> * Hai preso fischi per fiaschi... fine.**[/quot*e]
> 
> sai che nova....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

*Scusa ma...*

Come la si dice la buhaiola voi a Firenze?

Che qui dannoi la si dice buhaiola...un sarà mia la stessa eh maremma bbona!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!... certo che universalmente La Rotonda del Palladio e' piu' conosciuta... ma certo che se la si conosce se ne conosce anche anche l'ubicazione... se scrive La Rotonda a Rovigo che cazzo c'entra quella villa La Rotonda?
> 
> Hai preso fischi per fiaschi... fine.


 

non si era specificato la  chiesa rotonda ma si era detto " la rotonda".


dunque villa capra


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> non si era specificato la  chiesa rotonda ma si era detto " la rotonda".
> 
> 
> dunque villa capra


come dite voi a firenze vaffanculo cretina ??


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come dite voi a firenze vaffanculo cretina ??


e scrivi bene!!!!!! volevi scrivere caterina, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e scrivi bene!!!!!! volevi scrivere caterina, no?


e che ho scritto?


----------

